# How do you keep your Poodle clean?!



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

I use a 2pint measuring jug filled half way with tepid water so as not to cause a burning sensation from cold paws in warm water. Dip each paw into the water to work loose any gunk and towel-dry. I change the water for each paw too so I don't add more dirt into each paw.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

When its a muddy mess outside, I often will let the dogs out one at a time. Not as much fun for them, but much less mess for me.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

rikkia said:


> I use a 2pint measuring jug filled half way with tepid water so as not to cause a burning sensation from cold paws in warm water. Dip each paw into the water to work loose any gunk and towel-dry. I change the water for each paw too so I don't add more dirt into each paw.


Ha! That is what I just started doing yesterday! Zoe will see me with the container and run to her bed and hide. It cracks me up every time!

The other thing is that when she gets all wet, her coat is all curly and not so pretty looking. Do you brush them when they come back in too?!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

The upside is that she matches the dirt, at least! :aetsch:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I also dip paws in water and then towel dry. Easy with a toy but I also did this with my Aussie. He use to wait by the door for me to dip then wipe him off with a bath towel. Once they get use to the routine (and I only do this when it is muddy) they not only cooperate but insist on it. My Aussie would not budge till I cleaned his paws off.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Tymaca yes it goes all curly and yes I let it dry and just fluff it back out after. Its not Poppy's favourite thing but she tolerates it for a bit of cooked liver afterwards.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

One of the people in our group has a great method for paws. She has one of those plastic storage containers, but one maybe made for blankets. Abt 4' long, 2' wide but only abt 6" deep. She puts 3"- 4" of water in it. 

Her dogs are trained to step into this before going back into the house and she leads them back and forth with a treat. It takes the mud off the paws anyway.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone ever used one these? I'm not big on gadgets, but this looks pretty clever:

The Pawplunger


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Pawplunger, but it's actually more trouble than it's worth. The brushes don't really do very much, although I do use it sometimes without the lid as a paw dunker.

Generally, mine just gets a good toweling off of feet/legs at the door. 

I will spend the next three months resolutely not looking too closely at my poodle :smile:. Three times a day mud cleanup is just a pain in the behind. This is the time of year when I am thankful I don't have a standard! At least cleaning a small dog is slightly less work.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol we gave up on having a lawn after we got our second Spoo now our entire backyard is limechip and bark, we have to put a new layer down every year but it keeps the mud down, great for water conservation in summer too


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I keep a pack of baby wipes* inside the doors (all of them), and like Spoowhisperer, let them in one at a time and wipe their feet. I'm lucky in that my back door is off the deck so I can also clean them up out there. Mine don't get much mud on their legs (just paws) as my yard has pretty good drainage but when it snows and then melts, it's a MESS. 

*I buy these in bulk at Costco--very inexpensive.


----------

